# Personal Best Steelhead



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught on spawn under a bobber. She took me up and down the river several times. Great fighting fish.











flaash-------------------------------------out


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice fish. Catch it this weekend?


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice fish , I can remember my best, it took me up and down at least a 100 yards caught it on white Sucker Spawn


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That spot looks familiar


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a beauty!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

So it has to be 25 degrees so that there aren't 10 people on each side of that hole or does the picture just not show everybody?

Joel


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

joel_fishes said:


> So it has to be 25 degrees so that there aren't 10 people on each side of that hole or does the picture just not show everybody?
> 
> Joel


If this is where I think it is, I never see more than 3 guys around that area at any given time, or any time of the year. Thanks for the pic, KSU -I was just about to hang up the waders for the season, now I'm feeling like my favorite holes might just yield something for me(3 wks. :S) That's one hell of a fish!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The 25 degrees helps, but most guys don't want to walk far enough to find this hole.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what were the measurements, great lookin steelie! you the steelie master and given up on the pike?


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

nice fish flash. what she go about 14lb


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

i used a cheap spring scale and it say around 12lbs. So its somewhere in that neighborhood. She wasn't super long though, but had a belly on her. 29 3/4"

flash------------------------------out


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Beauty Ben! Real Beauty!

Gene


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

That is a :B and something to celebrate! Nice!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

What River Did U Catch Her? Sure Is A Beauty


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

the day i met steelhauler he hooked me up with my first steelhead.what a great teacher, im got one over 9 lbs over 30 inches and a six lber. ill never forget it.right at the mouth of the rocky on shore. alwaysfishin ,me ,my son and steelhauler got our limits within an hour and a half,man that was great,all nice fish,got mine on black fly and maggots.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Wes certainly is a great teacher.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

That's a beautiful fish Ben.


----------

